# Basement theatre sound options?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

It's very hard to find high quality ceiling mounted speakers and even harder to find replacement once it will fit the same hole in the future. You're much better off going is a system that had satellite speakers and a subwoofer box or sound bar. Going that way it will be very easy to replace the sound system in the future should you desire. There are many great sound systems out there but Bose makes some of the best, not cheap but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Justin_99 (Jan 23, 2017)

Go to stores which have demonstration rooms for TV sound systems. Then IGNORE the "names" on the speakers/amps and just listen to the sound. Get what is best and affordable.

Note: For new 4K HDMI to work, the amplifier HDMI connections MUST also be HDCP 2.2 security specification! (along with HDMI 2.0 which is a separate specification.)

If your HDMI cables run through an amp and then to the TV and you are wanting 4K, and the amp is not HDCP 2.2, then you will only get older HD resolution on your TV! (Click info and it will say 1080 as opposed to 2160.)

And the salespeople know absolutely nothing about all this, nothing on the sales info cards in the stores in front of the products. You just get home and suddenly find out it does not work, then need to return it!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Msradell said:


> There are many great sound systems out there but Bose makes some of the best, not cheap but you get what you pay for.


Are you serious? Bose makes low end products that are priced about 4 times more than they are worth. You are paying for the name and marketing only. Bose refuses to publish their equipment specs for good reason, as their speakers cannot reproduce all of the audible sound spectrum, and often leave out entire octaves. They also don't sound very good when you compare them side by side with real quality speakers. 

The OP should check out quality in-ceiling speakers, such as Definitive Technology, among others. 

https://www.definitivetechnology.com/home-audio/in-wall-in-ceiling

Of course, loudspeakers are a personal preference, and the OP should test listen various brands to see what he likes. Def Tech happens to be my personal preference after many hours of test listening over a few weeks. I would not settle for a sound bar, but would go with in-ceiling speakers mounted in the leading edge of the soffit if possible.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

No Highs....No Lows....MUST BE BOSE.


http://www.klipsch.com/in-wall-speakers


----------

